# Forgot the salt, now what?



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, all, I'm new to making cheese, and yesterday I made a batch of farmhouse cheddar, with goat milk. I've made it once before successfully.
EXCEPT I forgot the step where you break up the curds (after draining in cheesecloth) and add salt, I just put it in the cheese press right after draining it for over an hour.:facepalm: RATS! Will it be dog food only? Any ideas?
TIA to all!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sprinkle salt on it when you use it, or break up, add salt and repress. Use to cook with or in things you add salt to....James


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much, I will do that!


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

You're probably past the need for an answer, but you can also brine it.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone else mentioned to brine it, not sure how to do that? Salt plus water, I guess, but what quantities?


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

You basically want a saturated solution - when I make new brine (you can reuse it basically forever), I heat the water to a bare simmer and mix in salt until it won't take any more. Then I add a splash of whey (for calcium and acidity). Every time you put a cheese in it, keep the salinity up by liberally sprinkling the top of the cheese with salt (it will float). It gets better with multiple uses!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed directions, I appreciate knowing about this and will try it out.


----------

